# شامبو الأطفال



## الشعاع الأبيض (2 يونيو 2010)

*أخواني الأعزاء أنا عندي مشروع بسيط في الكلية وهو تصتنيع شامبو الأطفال أنا بحثت عن طريقة وإستخدمتها بس ظهرن معي بعض المشاكل فأريد مساعدتكم وهذي الطربقة والإستفسارات
مكونات العمل: 
- ١٥٠ مل زيت ويتون 
-٣جرام هيدروكسيد صوديوم واذابته في ٥٠٠مل ماء مقطر 
-١٠٥مل زيت نارجبل 
١٠٥مل زيت نباتي(سمن نباتي صافي) 
-٢٢.٥مل جليسرين 
-٢٢.٥مل زيت خروع 
-٧.٥مل ميثانول 
-١٢مل عطر خوخ(طبيعي) 
خطوات العمل: 
١-خلط زيت زيتون ١٥٠مل مع زيت نارجيل ١٠٥مل وزيت نباتي ١٠٥مل في بيكر واحد(الخليط الاول) 
*
*٢**-خلط ٣جرام من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم واذابته في الماء المقطر(الخليط الثاني).*
* 
٣-تسخين الخليط الاول و الخليط ثاني حتى يوصل الى ٣٦ درجة سيليزية.*
* 
٤-بعدها نخلط الخليط الاول مع الخليط الثاني حتى يتحول لون المحلول الى داكن*
* 
٥-خلطه في الخلاطة وبعد ما يصير كريمي نضيف ٢٢.٥مل من جلسرين وبنفس كمية*

* من زيت خروع و ٧.٥مل من ميثانول و ١٢مل من عطر الخوخ. *
*
٦-ومن ثم نحركه باستمرار لاثارة المواد المضافة مع الزيت ويصبح شامبو الاطفال.*
* 
المطلوب الاجابة ع هذي الاسئلة:*
* 
١- هل كميات دقيقة جدا لان شكل الشامبو ممتلىء بالزيت في نهاية؟ *​*
٢-كم يحتاج من الوقت لخلطه حتى يتحول كريمي؟

٣-بعد ما يتحول كريمي ونضيف المواد الاخيرة كم نحتاج من الوقت لخلطه؟ 

٤-بالنسبة لكمية هيدروكسيد الصوديوم لسنا قادرين ع تحكم فيها؟ 

٥-هل يوجد طريقة ثانية متوفرة لصنع شامبو الاطفال؟​​​*​


----------



## أسماعيل ناجى (2 يونيو 2010)

اخى العزيز السلام عليكم 
اولا استخدام هيدروكسيد الصوديوم و المثانول لا تستخدم فى الشامبو NaoHمادة كاوية غير مستحبة بمنتجات العناية بالبشرةو المثانول مادة تسبب سرطان للجلد 
سوف افيدك قريبا بتركيبة لشامبو الأطفال


----------



## الشعاع الأبيض (5 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير في إنتظارك


----------



## الشعاع الأبيض (11 يونيو 2010)

كيف البقية ممكن أحد يساعدني؟؟


----------



## شوشوووووووو (20 مايو 2012)

000000000000000000000000


----------



## rami_m_ra (17 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سمير سعد (14 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد التركيبه الصحيحه لشامبو الاطفال


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (14 نوفمبر 2014)

شامبو الاطفال هو محلول 15% من التكسابونasv و يضاف علية اللون والعطر والمادة الحافظة ولا يتم تغليظة بالملح بل يستخدم كما هو


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (14 نوفمبر 2014)

Texapon® ASV 50*

INCI Name:*

Sodium Laureth Sulfate (and) Sodium Laureth 8 - Sulfate (and) Magnesium Laureth Sulfate (and) Magnesium Laureth 8 - Sulfate (and) Sodium Oleth Sulfate (and) Magnesium Oleth Sulfate

Company:*

BASF Care Creations

DESCRIPTION

Texapon® ASV 50 is manufactured from fatty alcohols of vegetable origin through ethoxylation and subsequent sulfation. Owing to its balanced surfactant properties and good dermatological compatibility, the product is preferably suited as a basic surfactant in mild cleansing preparations, such as e. g. baby and children shampoos, foam baths and personal hygiene. It is a slightly yellow, middle viscous alkyl ether sulfate compound, with an anionic surfactant (MW 483) of 48-53%.


----------



## wael_QWE (31 ديسمبر 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------

